# We welcomed a new addition to our family



## iMi

She’s as much trouble as she is precious...


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> She’s as much trouble as she is precious...
> 
> View attachment 762



Nice! How did you happen to get her?


----------



## iMi

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice! How did you happen to get her?




We just adopter her from a rescue. We have another cat. She’s 14 and has been with us for ten years now. Kind of hoping the kitten will pick up her habits because she is pretty awesome. We also have a standard Poodle and she now has two supervisors. The little one is already bossing her around


----------



## Alli

iMi said:


> We just adopter her from a rescue. We have another cat. She’s 14 and has been with us for ten years now. Kind of hoping the kitten will pick up her habits because she is pretty awesome. We also have a standard Poodle and she now has two supervisors. The little one is already bossing her around



We have three cats. Two of them are the reason the word pussy is used. If the 3rd weren’t so docile, he would never have met the original two. I have friends who visit regularly and have never laid eyes on my baby cause he’s so timid.

We had talked about getting a dog when we retired, but have now decided that we’d make awful dog parents.


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> We just adopter her from a rescue. We have another cat. She’s 14 and has been with us for ten years now. Kind of hoping the kitten will pick up her habits because she is pretty awesome. We also have a standard Poodle and she now has two supervisors. The little one is already bossing her around



Anyone who adopts wonderful, thank you for doing that and giving this kitty a good home. Looks like sh's having no problem settling in.


----------



## iMi

ericgtr12 said:


> Anyone who adopts wonderful, thank you for doing that and giving this kitty a good home. Looks like sh's having no problem settling in.




She’s doing great. The only reason we got a kitten is because our five year old daughter terrorized our 14 year old cat. We adapter her when she was 4 years old (the cat, not the daughter   ) and she came with a long “rap sheet.” We knew she would fit in with us right away. 10 years later she’s here and has been an exemplary feline citizen, even after a child, a puppy and now a kitten arrived. She’s the “original.”


----------



## Renzatic

Skitty!


----------



## lizkat

iMi said:


> She’s as much trouble as she is precious...
> 
> View attachment 762





How did I miss this thread, that kitty is adorable.


----------

